# Dedication to us!!



## d1221 (Mar 13, 2011)

We all are going through a challenging time in our life. As I am sitting here in a fog for the moment I thought..hey, we need to dedicate one thing that we will focus on each month as our recovery and healing process and try to hold each other accountable. Not sure how well it will work but its a start!!

If anyone is interested I will start another thread for the month of June and we can go from there.

This could be:

A goal you want to accomplish in June or anything that is going to allow you to take one step forward that you would like us to do a temp check periodically on.


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

I have two: Lose another 5lbs by the end of the month and clear out my damn email at work. It's out of control.


----------



## sadand (Apr 2, 2011)

I would like to lose some weight as well, and I would add that I want to stay riding my bike at least 4 times a week. I am planning a great 2 week vacation and I want to spend time with my family and friends. This is a great idea


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Getting moved and settled into my new place soon. Staying positive and moving forward in life.


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey d, I love this idea. Gives me a chance to check off some goals as I acheive them. I HOPE!

1. Get at least 4 days a week in of exercise.
2. Separate our finances. (1 to 2 weeks)
3. Get our house sold ( of course I cant do much more than Ive already done on that one. Just waiting for a buyer now.)
4. Move into my own place. (Before end of August)
5. File for divorce (by Sept 15)
6. Have a great time at my sons wedding. (Nov. 5)
7. Pilot certification (By May 2012)

Scatter some golf in between, all the spiritual growing I want to do, reading, family gatherings and maybe, just maybe start dating by December.

I wonder how all of this will come together.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## everantisocial (Jun 29, 2010)

Add some regular exercise to the dog walking - back to dancing, take class

Plan time away with friends

Clear some of junk brought from marital home - papers I don't need etc


----------

